# Vermont Castings Fireplace Insert Model 0044



## BrowningBAR (May 4, 2009)

Does anyone have any knowledge or experience with this model stove? When was the last time the stove was made? Any problems with it? Would I have problems getting parts for the blower when/if it should be needed.


----------



## BrotherBart (May 4, 2009)

Manufactured from July 26, 1983 through January 30, 1988.


----------



## BrowningBAR (May 4, 2009)

BrotherBart said:
			
		

> Manufactured from July 26, 1983 through January 30, 1988.




Thanks, I had a hard time finding any info online. Anyone out there with some user experience would be great.

How well did it heat the house?
How much would did it eat through? (obviously it is older so I need to assume it is less efficient than a current model.)


----------



## don_faithful (May 5, 2009)

On paper it can do about 40,000 BTUH heating approximately 7,000 CU. FT.  I don't personally know anybody who owns this unit.  I think VC has a 16-page installation manual on their website.  I haven't checked in a bunch of years.


----------



## STOVEGUY11 (May 6, 2009)

My gut says blower fans are discontinued for this model.


----------



## mnowaczyk (Oct 5, 2009)

I picked one up at the end of winter last year for $75.  It needs new seals and one blower is bad.  There's a guy on here who swears by this stove, but it sounds like he's had to do bunch of grinding to the bottom tray.  I think I'd have to do the same since the bottom tray rubs agaist the door, and has a crack in it.  Mine looks over-fired.  I think I got better heat out of the Vermont Stove Company stove I have (two of), but maybe that's due to my bad seals and only one blower working on my 0044 / 0046.

Do you need a manual?  I think I have one somewhere (scanned).

https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/35914/ 

In that thread you can see the guy who likes this stove.


----------



## kjconnor (Oct 26, 2009)

I just purchased a Vermont Castings model 0044. If you have a copy of the manual could I get it? Also it appears that the damper for this stove appears to be locked in place an the control won't move at all. It looks like from the inside that the linkage bar that passes through the fireplace insert is fused or welded to the insert. Would this be caused by overheating the stove? Can the damper be repaired and will it create any problems if it isn't fixed?


----------



## mnowaczyk (Oct 26, 2009)

I think I recall seeing it around.  Remind me if you don't hear from me please.


----------



## mnowaczyk (Dec 30, 2009)

I'm back in the burning.  I got a call from a guy in Boston that wants to come get my VC 0044.  His right fan went bad. The left fan doesn't work on my VC 0044, and the soor seals are bad.  I put up a post that describe the issues I've had with this VC0044.  Here's a link to my long description of the stove, and LeonMSPT's responses to my problems with the stove.  (See the bullet items): https://www.hearth.com/econtent/index.php/forums/viewthread/35914/P22/ 

I just put the oven thermometer on my Vermost Stove Company that's burning... and it read 850!  Yikes!  I had no idea I was burning that hot!  I like that VSC Shelburne!

Oh... the Manual for the 0044.  I can tear it apart and run it through the scanner.  I don't seem to have it in PDF yet.  Do you need it?


----------



## Fsappo (Dec 30, 2009)

I dont recall that model being called the 0044.  I think it was just called the Fireplace Insert by Vermont Castings or something.  It was the model they made before going to the Winterwarm Catalytic model.  We sold a ton of them up in the Lake George area back in the 80's.  It was a good stove and we got no complaints. I would call it a stove that would heat 1000-1500 square feet.  It burns wood in the semi traditional manner of redirecting the smoke to keep the heat in the firebox longer.  It's a creosote maker.  If you want to look into parts for old VC stoves, I would contact Ed Drexel at the Cozy Cabin in Warrensburg, NY.  He told me he cut some deal to be a parts distributor for Vermont Castings.


----------



## downy1998 (Oct 31, 2010)

Hi Did you ever get the damper fixed on the Vermont Castings Fireplace Insert Model 0044  


If so how did you do it ? 

Is there a manual someplace to purchase.



Thsnks < BIll

downy1998@yahoo.com



			
				kjconnor said:
			
		

> I just purchased a Vermont Castings model 0044. If you have a copy of the manual could I get it? Also it appears that the damper for this stove appears to be locked in place an the control won't move at all. It looks like from the inside that the linkage bar that passes through the fireplace insert is fused or welded to the insert. Would this be caused by overheating the stove? Can the damper be repaired and will it create any problems if it isn't fixed?


----------



## Chicago fire (Oct 31, 2010)

I have that insert and have used it for the past 20 years. I do not use it to heat the home but rather in addition to my gas forced air. When I did use it though I could heat my first floor fairly well (just less than 1000 sq ft). even when it was around zero and the furnace would not go on.  The really great feature of this insert was the fact that you could use it as an open fireplace. The doors were removable. I have a second floor furnace also but a lot of heat from the insert makes it's way up the stairs. I really like the insert. The fans were made variable by a controller you plugged into the outlet. I have replaced the left blower a few years ago and a cracked brick or two. My right fan now makes too much noise for us to use with the TV going and I am told you can't get a new one. If you could it would be upward in the high $300/low $400 range. I figure maybe time to get a new stove insert so looks like the Montpelier for me. The Monty is almost 100 lbs lighter also.     

The insert still is operational and I have posted on the for sale portion of this website my wish to sell cheaply all or parts of this insert. I will not get rid of anything until my new insert is delivered however. And if no one wants it I will end up haveing it hauled away when they deliver the new one. 

FYI, I have the 0046 model which has the brass trim. I also have the brown enamel finish, the flex connecter, a nice brass fender, manual and color brochure!


----------



## Fiseboy (Jan 16, 2011)

Does anyone know the dimensions to this insert.  Iâ€™m looking at one on craiglist and need to know if it will fit in my fireplace.  The dimensions of my fireplace are 31w x 31t x 23d
Thanks


----------

